# N/A for last visit in member list



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

What does N/A for the last visit in the member list mean? Has the person been banned or changed their user name or ??? Hopefully this isn't a taboo question. I'm just curious since I was looking to see when the last time someone had visited but there was a N/A there instead of a date.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There could be many reasons like invisible mode, etc.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, I didn't even think about invisible mode. That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Nope, I'm in invisible mode but my last visit is filled out. Is my invisibility working the way it's supposed to? Yet I see others here with N/A that have posted quite recently. Can somebody explain how this is supposed to work?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You're not invisible to yourself, just others.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> You're not invisible to yourself, just others.


Ohhhhhh.... That explains it then.


----------

